

For-Profit Colleges: The Next Subprime Scam - mildweed
http://motherjones.com/mojo/2010/05/steve-eisman-big-short-michael-lewis

======
ilkhd2
The root cause: neoliberalism. Roll it back (already happening) and bad apples
evaporate themself.

